# Das wird auch nicht mehr geklaut!



## maierchen (17 Juli 2008)

Absicherung ist die halbe Miete!



​


----------



## krawutz (18 Juli 2008)

Sag ich doch immer : Vorsicht vor abgesägten Bäumen am Straßenrand !


----------

